#ubuntu-uds-core-1 2014-07-31
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-core-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/core-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/07/31/%23ubuntu-uds-core-1.html
<newdevelo> Hi
<newdevelo> someone runned ubuntu touch emulator with amd graphic card?
